# Please help me find my pony!



## Fools Motto (20 October 2014)

4 year old grey NF x 12.2/12.3h mare. Blaze and four whites, dark mane. Sold as dapple/rose grey, will be greying out.
Lovely little character, easy to break in, loves people and children. Was hacking and coming along nicely.
Sold to ''lovely family'' in July, had some wonderful updates and photos. After about 5-6 weeks, brief correspondence to say all was not well.
Shortly after that, saw her advertised on NFED under ''A NAME'' (will not post names). Tried to contact this person, just asking after ponies welfare, and no intention to interfere. No response on any scale. Some short time later, re-advertised under same name, but basicly for little more than meat money.  That advert has since been removed from the site.
I don't mind where she is, just want to know that someone is loving her.  
If anyone, power of the internet and all, can shed any light on this, I'd be made up.
Dorset/Wiltshire area.


----------



## Fools Motto (26 March 2015)

Just trying to bump this post, as haven't found her where abouts yet sadly.


----------



## sunnyone (6 April 2015)

I would love to help, but can't. However autumn is a time for Beaulieu sales. This pony may well have gone through one of them.Have a look at some of the old sales catalogues, link on NFED.

Please don't panic at the thought, I had 2 pure bred NFs, of simlar size, which my OH sold with my agreement to somebody we thought had bought them for her and her friends children. Literally days later they went through the sales. However one was bought by a NF stud and was entered at Windsor before becoming one of their broodmares.The other is doing PC round the west country and when he did change hands because 1 owner outgrew him it was for serious money.
Both ended up with good lives and yours may have done too, but perhaps not where you thought!


----------



## Fools Motto (2 September 2015)

Update.... Pony has been FOUND! 
She is in a lovely home (seen for myself!!) and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 September 2015)

Pleased for you, and for pony.


----------



## Makemineacob (3 September 2015)

Fabulous news for you. x


----------



## sunnyone (3 September 2015)

Great news, it must be such a relief for you.


----------

